# gnome + freenx

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

Ich habe auf einer VM gentoo 64 bit installiert und als grafische Oberfläche gnome mit "emerge gnome" installiert. FreeNX habe ich nicht weiter konfiguriert, so dass ich mir dem systemuser "ben" mich damit verbinden kann. Das Fenster wird aufgebaut, allerdings fehlen erstmals jede Menge Icons und es sieht so aus als ob kein Theme geladen wird. Wenn ich unter gnome -> System -> Preferences -> Appearence versuche etwas zu ändern stürtzt das ganze fenste nach dem Klicken auf Appearence ab. Wenn ich mich mit ssh forward usw auf die Gnome-Kiste einlogge und zb gnome-settings-daemon ausführe kommt folgende Meldung:

```
ben@gentoo64 ~ $ /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

** (gnome-settings-daemon:23524): WARNING **: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting

** (gnome-settings-daemon:23524): WARNING **: Unable to start xsettings manager: Could not initialize xsettings manager.

ben@gentoo64 ~ $

** (gnome-settings-daemon:23524): WARNING **: Grab failed for some keys, another application may already have access the them.

** (gnome-settings-daemon:23524): WARNING **: Clipboard manager is already running.
```

Ein einfaches "xterm" kann ich dagegen so starten. Hat jemand eine Idee warum Gnome nicht so richtig mag? Dbus und Hal sind gestartet.

```
gentoo64 ~ # emerge --info

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.                  

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-xen-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-xen-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_4850e-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Jul 2009 15:00:01 +0000                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1                                                            

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                         

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3, 2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/alexxy /usr/local/portage/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X accessibility ace acl acpi amd64 archive authdaemond autoipd avahi binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bittorrent bzip2 cdr cgi cli color-console cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups curl dba dbus dga directfb dlloader dri dvdr esd fam fat filepicker filter_default fortran fping freetype gdbm gif gift git glitz glut gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal hald hddtemp hfs hvm iconv idn imagemagick innodb iptables irc isdnlog java javascript jfs jpeg jpeg2k ldap legacyssl libcaca lm_sensors mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mime mmx mmxext mng mono mozilla mudflap multilib nano-syntax ncurses netboot network newspr nfs nls nocar nptl nptlonly ntfs offensive opengl openmp optimisememory pam parted pcre perl png pppd python qt rar raw readline reflection reiserfs rtc rtp rtsp samba sdl server session sftplogging smp sockets spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts trusted type1-fonts unicode usb utf8 vim-with-x visibility vmx wavelan wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xcb xen xfs xml xml2 xmlreader xmlwriter xorg xosd xpm xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Gruß Ben

----------

